# need advice on sr20det swap....s13



## atldet (Dec 19, 2003)

im having yet another problem....the metal pipe coming from a egr type deal going to the turbo outlet is hitting my steering column. did anyone else run into this problem, and if so how did you get around it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

if its the pipe running from the dump pipe (down pipe off the turbo ehxhaust housing) you can cut it down and stopper it up. Make sure you seal up the rest of the EGR system


----------

